# "Groundwork" vs "Quite Natural" Paint Pot



## malvales (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi all, newbie here 





I just bought Groundwork at Macy's and just now i checked the MAC website they have "Quite Natural" which i didn't find in Macy's! 
Quite Natural looks pretty too and now i am in panic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried to find swatch for Quite Natural but didn't get many.
Anybody have experience with both or either shade?
I just want to have one perfect shade for me!

PS. Oops i just realised i posted the thread in wrong forum. How can i delete or Can the moderator move this thread?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat*


----------



## Caderas (Apr 3, 2010)

i personally haven't seen them swatched, but i checked them out a while back on the MUA gallery and it seems like Groundwork is a medium-deep golden brown, where as Quite Natural is a deeper cool brown!  HTH<3


----------

